

A fast and fully-featured autocomplete library - zandi
http://twitter.github.io/typeahead.js/

======
zandi
Features Displays suggestions to end-users as they type Shows top suggestion
as a hint (i.e. background text) Works with hardcoded data as well as remote
data Rate-limits network requests to lighten the load Allows for suggestions
to be drawn from multiple datasets Supports customized templates for
suggestions Plays nice with RTL languages and input method editors

